# Favorite Halloween Candy That You Never See Anymore



## OldSkool (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think you are ever too old to go trick-or-treating, though I do believe you do need to play by the rules in order to get some that free sweet stuff.

Speaking of the sweet stuff, I was wondering what everyone's favorite Halloween candy is and if there are any candies you remember  that were awesome that you don't see anymore.

Moderator edit: removed link to user's store from post.
Also, does, anyone know where I can buy that old school Halloween candy (in Ex: Mary Jane's)??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try vermontcountrystore.com. They carry old fashioned candies, including Mary Janes


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Most Dollar General Stores carry "Mary Jane's" in the normal mix of bagged candy


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You might try OldTimeCandy.com they offer all kinds of candy from when I was a kid. They offer what they call Decades Boxes of candy for Halloween that you can order and give to that someone special on Halloween night. I order from them and have never been disappointed!

http://www.hauntforum.com/oldtimecandy.com


----------



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

OH yea marry janes and bit o honeys.... they are the best... dollar stores or speciality stores only places iv seen them.. one thing i havent seen in a while is the chic o sticks and black cow candies... but those are the things memories are made of.....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It was and still is the Wowee Witch Whistle wax harmonica for me. Nothing else screams Halloween Nostalgia to me like it does.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

:crykin: Chocolate and peanut butter eyeballs. Not these cheap knockoffs they sell today, but the ones that literally tasted like a smoother, creamier Reese's cup, and were bigger than a common gumball. When I was a kid, my mom used to get them from BJ's (they sold them in a container like they did cheeseballs). Every Halloween, I keep trying to find the good ones, but they only ever have them in bags of mixed 'body parts' chocolates that taste like very cheap chocolate. Now and then I find something close, but I'm tempted to just make them myself.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

GrimmEverafter said:


> :crykin: Chocolate and peanut butter eyeballs. Not these cheap knockoffs they sell today, but the ones that literally tasted like a smoother, creamier Reese's cup,


Like buckeyes?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_el8tMKfBRj8/TRnsxiTxERI/AAAAAAAABYY/oOUVLuoBX_0/s1600/buckeyes.jpg

I see them randomly here and there. Usually I find them at proper candy shops where they make stuff in-house.


----------



## caddiecot (Apr 27, 2012)

We used to get maple flavored BUN candy bars. And MALLOW CUPS....Yum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Clark bars


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Remember wax lips and wax Coke bottles filled with colored sugar water?


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

The BIG candy bars- (like Hershey's) I don't know how many ounces those were back then, but they were way better than the "fun size" you get now. What's so fun about less chocolate??


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

B-B Bats
http://www.candyfavorites.com/bb-bats-banana?gclid=CJzemOClorICFUhN4Aod8UwAMA


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Mary Janes and Bit o Honey have always been my favs


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used to love sugar babies.


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

sugar Babies for me.


----------

